# Cocobolo for sale 2000+ Board Foot available - Wide stock 4/4, 8/4



## orovio (Apr 12, 2012)

Specializing in Cocobolo and stocked here in Austin, Texas - please see available boards directly here: http://savagewoods.com/product-category/inventory/exotic-wood/cocobolo/

Best Regards,

Ivan Orovio
512-619-9101
http://www.SavageWoods.com


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Some pretty boardsfor sure


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I know understand why I have never heard/ seen some of these exzotics. 4.6BF at 78.54 a BF for two book matched pieces. NO THANKS. It is really nice stuff, but wow


----------



## orovio (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the response Shawn - the boards with figure command a much higher price. We also have some excellent boards with great color and minimal figure that are less than half this BF price if you are looking for economical true Rosewood - It just comes down to the caliber material you prefer working with. Also fyi, cocobolo just bumped up to appendix 2 on CITES about a month ago so this is effecting the price as well. Here is a link to read more about the properties of this species - (Cocobolo Rosewood) http://savagewoods.com/cocobolo/ 
Best Regards, - Ivan @ SavageWoods


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Wish I wasn't allergic.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

NO NO NO, that is amazing material. I am spoiled with a local sawyer less than 2 miles away. He saws the tree that come his way. My prices are as follows: [email protected]$1 BF, [email protected]$1.50BF, [email protected]$.75 BF, [email protected]$1 BF, and walnut @$1.25 BF. Some times he has some sassafras that is really cool when it is quarter sawn. but nothing he has is over $2 BF. also once in awhile I him out I take him logs that I come across that are just too nice to make firewood out of.


----------



## orovio (Apr 12, 2012)

As an example, here is an economical bookmatch set #COCO-16 that is only $35 / BF. Each board is S2S and measures 1'' X 7 3/4'' - 6 1/2'' X 60'' See them here: http://savagewoods.com/product-category/inventory/exotic-wood/cocobolo/


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

This wood is so incredibly beautiful. It looks as good unfinished as most over woods finished.


----------

